# Swhacker broadhead



## johnhunter247

Has anyone ever used or have any experience with this broadhead? I am interested in trying this broadhead after watching a show called broadhead science on the pursuit channel where a gentleman by the name of Wade Nolan tests a bunch of mechanical heads. It was pretty interesting how many actually have blade failure. This swhacker head actually stood up to every test. I am wondering about flight being it only has two blades. From the show it looks like penetration isn`t even a question. Looking for feedback because at $35 for three broadhead testing gets expensive fast. Especially if they are no good and you wont use them. Thanks Guys


----------



## Non Typical

The dvd that I got from the ATA show has great footage on the head. I know there are many that use this head, but I have not. I think I will stock these this year. I only stock what I believe is worth the money. A lot of good features, like thick blades that you can resharpen, and great arrow flight from what I have seen. Let us know how you like it.
Pat


----------



## 454casull

Try to Google Sonoran broadheads as this is what the Schwackers were for years. Nothing new here other than the name and marketing plan...


----------



## Wildcatdad

I watched some show, can't remember which one, guy with his two boys. Schwacker was thier sponsor. They talked about how great the broadhead was. Every deer I seen hit ran away with an arrow sticking out, fletching side. Lots of arrow. The only Muzzy that I had that didn't pass through, hit high in the rear quarter and the muzzy was buried in the far shoulder. There was half the fletching, maybe four inches of arrow sticking out. No hole out the bottom, No blood trail. It went maybe 60 yards and crashed I heard it and found it pretty easy in the dark. I want a hole out the bottom, out of a tree. I think that the Muzzy has a lot better chance than the schwacker. The deer they shot were from a pop up on the ground. You hit a deer out of a tree and you need a hole out the bottom or you won't get blood. My opinion.


----------



## agross

http://www.hankparker.com/hank-parker-3d-products 2 packs for the price of one if anyone is interested


----------



## stinky reinke

Broadhead Science was an infomercial for SHWACKKER


----------



## WOODS

Blades dont open until in the barrel. So a very little entry hole. They make this sound like a good thing? Best of luck to those who try these.


----------



## Longhair

WOODS said:


> Blades dont open until in the barrel. So a very little entry hole. They make this sound like a good thing? Best of luck to those who try these.


Both the 100gr and the 125gr make a 1" cut on entry. Not much smaller than total cut on several heads out there. 

I've had great performance out of this head. They shoot extremely well, and make huge exit holes. The last deer I shot with one, hit a rib directly on entry and blew through. Opened up and hit another rib directly on exit, smashed it and cut half way through the ribs on either side, breaking both of them.

There's a fellow on another board that killed two Bison with one shot (didn't pay atention to what was behind his intended target), with guess what? A Swhacker 125gr.

Swhacker's, Gator XP's, and three blade MeatSeekers are my top three favorite mechanicals/expandables. 
(not necessarily in that order)


----------



## Wildcatdad

The thread I read it was a 100 grain broadhead. It went through a cow and stuck in the neck of a bull. It couldn't have went in far as it was a bolt and it was sticking out fletching side. It was with a crossbow, not a vertical.
I don't hunt barrels.


----------



## sbooy42

Never used them but from looks it seems that they are designed not to open until inside the animal... I'm sure it will kill just like every well placed head.. But the entry hole would worry me...


----------



## mikieday

my experience or should i say my cousins experience with this style head was made by a different company but it is the same exact design..I set up his mathews Q2xl at 29in draw and 67lbs we were sitting close enough to film but werent this night, we had him sighted in perect with this style head. a mature doe came in and my cousin made a poor shot at 20 yards and hit her back, the arrow did not go thru (on a gut shot) all the engery was ate up with it opening long story short we let her lay over night and got on her the next morning late (about 11 am - had to wait for the neighbors to finish hunting as she went into their swamp) we gained permission to search and tracked a awful blood trail for over 350 yards over several hours and found her still warm but dead..we agreed as did the neighbor that the head was not all that ..i switched him back to muzzys that afternoon and I still have the heads , in my opinion they are not all they are cracked up to be..i posted this story on AT and the people from the broadhead company came after me like ducks on a june bug..but the fact is with the specs of that bow and the distance of the shot that head should have easly passed thru that paunch of the deer..


----------



## Longhair

sbooy42 said:


> But the entry hole would worry me...


It's still a 1" cut. 
And the shoulder blades are sharpened on the leading edge, so it is a "cut".

Of course, just like any head, shot placement is still everything.

If you look hard enough, you can find horror stories about any piece of equipment that *you* own. So just like everything, weigh the good against the bad and make your own decision.


----------



## sbooy42

Longhair said:


> It's still a 1" cut.
> And the shoulder blades are sharpened on the leading edge, so it is a "cut".
> 
> Of course, just like any head, shot placement is still everything.
> 
> If you look hard enough, you can find horror stories about any piece of equipment that *you* own. So just like everything, weigh the good against the bad and make your own decision.


I agree 100%. I see a flaw in the design, others may not. But thats my opinion and thats why no one uses the same setup...


----------



## radiohead

You are probably talking about Hank Parker.

As for the Swacker's, I'll stick with my G5 Montecs. Never ever had one fail to open up.When I put the arrow where it's supposed to be there is no tracking required.



Wildcatdad said:


> I watched some show, can't remember which one, guy with his two boys. Schwacker was thier sponsor. They talked about how great the broadhead was. Every deer I seen hit ran away with an arrow sticking out, fletching side. Lots of arrow. The only Muzzy that I had that didn't pass through, hit high in the rear quarter and the muzzy was buried in the far shoulder. There was half the fletching, maybe four inches of arrow sticking out. No hole out the bottom, No blood trail. It went maybe 60 yards and crashed I heard it and found it pretty easy in the dark. I want a hole out the bottom, out of a tree. I think that the Muzzy has a lot better chance than the schwacker. The deer they shot were from a pop up on the ground. You hit a deer out of a tree and you need a hole out the bottom or you won't get blood. My opinion.




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Triadelphia Deer Hunter

I'm new to the forum. So hi there from Triadelphia WV. Just wanted to give some personal info on the Swhacker Broadhead. I've used the 100 grain 2" cut model for 2yrs now. Awesome is all I can say. I've taken 1 300# hog and LOTSA deer with this head. Pass throughs on all animals. I shoot an Excalibur Equinox(225#) with 20" Firebolt arrows with these heads. Never under a 1" entrance hole. And the biggest exit was 4 1/2". (Angled shot) Very durable, sharp and flies great with my equipment. Farthest recovery so far was 72 yds that a blind person could follow. They resharpen easily too. No complaints. The cheapest I've found them is I believe $25.99 at www.bowhunterssuperstore.com


----------



## mykass

Nice to see you had success. I have to this was the first year I used them and wow is all i can say watched a buck i hit tip over at 15 yrds never had that happen before double lung he stood thereand fell over, the best part is i got to reuse the head again and its ready for a third victim.


----------



## hawkeman20

I shoot a similar head made by Aftershock Archery, its called the Hypershock. Ive had great luck and havent lost deer yet, shot them out of my vertical bows and out of my crossbow, same success with both. I know they shoot true and the furthest Ive had a deer go was about 150 yds with these heads.


----------



## On Target

I went to them in 2011 when I switched to cross-bow based on a buddy of mine who shoots vertical. I shot (2) 2.5 year bucks since through the rib cage and didn't get a pass through on either. Both deer went about 120 yards. I actually had to get a dog to find the last one because I had no blood. The last deers exit was in the opposite front leg which may have hindered exit blood? There is no reason the bolt shouldn't have been stuck in the ground on the first one.

A buddy I work with has shot around 6 1.5 year olds all with pass throughs he tells me. So I don't know what to think. My cross bow is shooting higher FPS than his.

They shoot a little different than my field tips too. I will probably make a change next year, as well as my original friend who talked me into them. Him and his dad have lost a couple pigs in the last couple years that he thinks were hit good, and very little blood


----------



## beenfarr

I hit a young doe in the shoulder at 28 yards with a 60lb bow and had a swhacker pass completely through and leave an axe wound on the other side that bled like a murder scene. I usually carry 3 rage and 3 swhacker in my quiver but I think I'm going to go all swhacker. In fact if any of you guys want to sell your unshot swhacker let me know. I could trade you for a custom made wrist sling also.
Here's a pic from early October.


----------



## beenfarr

Here's a better pic-


----------

